# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Size from powerlifting?

## Barlow80

Can you get size from power lifting?I did some low rep training while I was younger with 3 minutes inbetween sets and got really strong but was only on program for a month.Just wanted to get some answers from someone with knowledge of power lifting.

----------


## Nooomoto

Yeah dude, haven't you seen powerlifters? When I was straight powerlifting with nothing else, I got massive...none of my clothes were fitting...and forget about wearing jeans, my thighs were way too big. Of course body type comes into it...you don't necessarily have to be big to be a powerlifter. There's plenty of small guys that lift huge for their weight, but are big for their frame type.

----------


## Monster87

More strength=more muscle (usually), and vice versa. So it works on a very fundamental level. My training is based off of traditional power lifting regimens and it has worked very well for me. Taking longer rest periods between sets allows the muscles to regain some stamina for the next set which causes greater hypertrophy and therefore more muscle gain.

----------


## the big 1

Absolutely! powerlifting creates the BEST foundation for bodybuilding imo, Deadlifting gives your glutes and hamstrings loads of strength and mass, this in turn strengthens your sqaut which adds mass to you thighs and widens your ribcage. And as your ribcage gets bigger, so does your chest, which can add wieght to your bench!

----------


## gcguiness

I never really looked at deadlifts like that, never did them. I did squats to get better at squats never really thinking that i needed to do deadlifts to improve my squats. I am pretty new to lifting after many years of doing nothing. Thats whats great about this forum, you think of things in a different way once you hear others imput... Thanks.

----------


## Hamma Head

I got stronger than hell doing dead lifts while training for my first strongman competition. It will give you the feeling of being able to rip 45 lb plates in half. Just be careful and dont injure yourself. I put on 10 lbs in 3 months with no juice.

----------


## Doc.Sust

not necessarily. it will build a great foundation and core,but since for the most part, you arent working in high reps to failure, u are not inducing hypertrophy. yes i have but on size from powerlifting, but i would be larger if size was my focus and trained to failure with. this isnt saying that compound movements done to failure wouldnt work better than isolation movements to failure, but how many people are really going to do the big 3 lifts to true failure? not very many,also increase risk of injury. they are two different things, yes there is some cross over in both sports, but there are major differences in how it is done and why.

----------


## graeme87

I agree with the doc, powerlifting gives strength and some size. Higher reps done failure gives size and some strength. 

If size is your priority then go with a bodybuilding routine with high reps but stick to compound lifts.

----------


## dec11

> Absolutely! powerlifting creates the BEST foundation for bodybuilding imo, Deadlifting gives your glutes and hamstrings loads of strength and mass, this in turn strengthens your sqaut which adds mass to you thighs and *widens your ribcage*. And as your ribcage gets bigger, so does your chest, which can add wieght to your bench!


 :What?:  how does squattting widen a ribcage?!

----------


## tapnyaout

Just MHO being a noob of sorts. 
I'm a very well read individual but you get at least 100 different views on any given subject by reading online. Which I guess in books that are written almost each has a different set of principles with only a few cores that directly relate in use and gain. 

I personally think the guy posting this thread isn't into the scene so what holds true for the upper echelon of bodybuilding/powerlifting in some ways aren't going to relate to him. I think that if he followed a strength gaining regimen he'd gain size as well considering he isn't in the gym alot. I'd actually think that maybe he would be best served if he started off with a strength training regimen rather than a general high rep bodybuilding program. Afterall, you have to get "strong" before you start to bodybuild and sculpt your muscle (I don't see many bodybuilders struggling to rep the bar and 2 45lb plates). As a poster above stated they both go hand in hand especially to a beginner. Aren't your most impressive and easiest gains going to happen in the first 6mths-1.5 years? So during this time his muscles will be growing and strengthening through only a strength training regimen. 
Feel free to discuss I'd love to hear the information on this.

***
As I stated I'm somewhat of a noob but one thing about me is that when I get into things I study and research at least 5-10hrs per day so I actually become somewhat knowledgable. With that being said if there's something I'm wrong about point it out because I'm very eager to throw away preconceived notions.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> how does squattting widen a ribcage?!


x2 wanna know

----------


## tapnyaout

Adding width to your ribcage is actually just a bodybuilding myth. People used to believe that the combining of a few exercises allowed for rib-cage expansion which wasn't true.
http://www.natural-bodybuilding.net/...ing-myths.html
also found a link to verify that..

----------


## Squat Junkie

after a set of squats lay on a bench and do french curls or whatever you wanna call them you'll expand that rip cage I promise.....

----------


## stevey_6t9

you can actually widen your intercostals on the rib cage but only to a certain age. arnold swears that he stil cud with age though.

----------

